# Considering trying carving?



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello carvers,

I have rarely peeked in on this carving section, but am considering giving it an HONEST try. 

I am guessing I would be best served by hooking up with a local carving circle? Maybe?

I have posted pictures of some of my work in the SHOW section, and consider myself a decent wood shaping person, but NOT a CARVER. With that said I am considering as my next build a piece that will require carving, so need some input, please.

My questions are, are there a book/books that I should refer to, and would joining a local group be my best bet?

Maybe there is a thread that I should refer to?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only books I've ever looked at are just those with pictures looking for ideas for designs. After carving for several years I took classes from a German woodcarver for a couple years. He was most helpful in putting together of a set of chisels I needed and taught me how to sharpen them. Other than patience sharpening the chisels is the hardest part of woodcarving.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank You, I have since posting this thread reviewed several other threads and will join the local group and go from there. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I didn't find the local carving club to be of any help, they just weren't interested in helping or giving advice to a new carver. They mostly just kept to themselves and did their carving on their fancy carvings and hardly spoke to anyone else.

There are many places who offer lessons, here is a link to many carvers who are will to help.
http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1410497


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Perhaps you could post a picture of something simple you would like to carve. We could maybe help you get started.


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

*wood carving*

my first jump into wood carving was an oak leaf. my second was a carving of my Dad from a 5/4 piece of basswood. the resulting oak leaf is on my work bench and the carving of my Dad is on the mantle at my Mom s house. I just used a piece of carbon paper to trace a photo of him onto the wood. I used a beginners set of carving tools and a good quality "sweep chisel" to do it. I only worked at it for short periods of time and only removed small amounts of wood each time. The finished product is about 8x10. total time is probably 25 or 30 hours. It is definitely not professional work, but I get a lot of pleasantly surprised "ohs" from people who see it. Ya just have to try.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

As a 17 year old,I visited a sign carver in New Orleans---watched that guy carve for an hour or more.

He inspired me to give carving a try---worked out well--I did take a whittling class at the local school--There I learned the basics of sharpening--With sharp tools I was off to the races--


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info, 

Steve, I struggle with the word SIMPLE, seems as though I don't do anything SIMPLE, Lol.. Good info though, and something I really need to do MORE of.

I'm going to look into classes to get me started, can't hurt. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Really all I meant is pick a project you can finish in a reasonable length of time. If you pick one that is too ornate or too big you might get burnt out before you finish it. You need to get your feet wet first. 
Some of the projects I've done took me years working off and on to complete but I knew that going into the project. 

If you can find someone giving classes even if they are a poor carver it will help. It wouldn't take long to figure out if they are giving you good advise or not and you can sort it out as you go. The guy I took classes from was a world famous carver however he was the worst woodworker I ever saw. He would glue up wood for his carvings and have big gaps in the joints and filled them. I also saw one "Last Supper" carving he was working on that had a knot hole about 2 1/2" diameter in the middle of it.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Steve, I wasn't picking on your suggestion, I just seem to go for big projects, and actually have finished all. My last was over 350 hours.

My goal is to build/carve/shape a 1954 Buick HT car out of walnut, approx. 24"-30" in length. Just like the custom Buick I built in the late 50's, and was married in. I had painted scallops on it, so want to make and CARVE the scallops into the body rather than paint. 

I don't want much, RIGHT?

Thanks friend,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*54 Buick, carved scallops......, maybe*

Steve, and others,

Here is the piece I want/will try to carve/shape. 1954 Buick Century HT custom. Car was dark blue, but will do in solid walnut. I will want to carve the scallops into the body. This picture was in 1960 on our wedding day. At least a piece 24" long. 

Don't laugh, I have done some very involved builds over 60 years, just haven't done ANY carvings. 

I'm thinking doing the lower sides first, approx. an inch or so deep, then the middle body, then the mirror of other side. Then the top. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*carving*

Here are my last few builds. None from plans, or kits. 

All done in last 3 years.

All approx. 24" - 32" long. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Those are nice. 

What I would do on the car is buy a plastic model. With the model you could get dimensions off of and scale it up to the size you need. That way you could get all the proportions right.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good grief, there is nothing I could tell you that would help, those are amazing. That is a really good looking car, if it turns out as well as your other projects it will be perfect.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, I am looking for a 54 Buick 2-dr model, so far only found 1/43 scale, and would really like a 1/18 or 1/24 in any condition.

I have my needs posted in WANT sections of a couple sites, so we will see. If nothing is found i will get head on shots from many angles , then blow up on printer to get started. I consider myself to have a good eye for proportions, but a scale model would help. 

I'm dead serious about this build, will start going thru my walnut stock and pick some pieces. 

Once I get started, I will post progress pic's. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

This is the only thing I could find. http://www.rocketfin.com/resin_product.cfm?id=3510


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Steve,

That is a Roadmaster, which is bigger than the Century, has different top line also. 

I may have to go with enlarged photo's, which I have done in the past. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking at the prices on some of those models, perhaps that was a bad idea anyway. I had no idea. I haven't looked at models in 50 years.


----------



## Eddie Wallace (Jul 7, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Really all I meant is pick a project you can finish in a reasonable length of time. If you pick one that is too ornate or too big you might get burnt out before you finish it. You need to get your feet wet first.
> Some of the projects I've done took me years working off and on to complete but I knew that going into the project.
> 
> If you can find someone giving classes even if they are a poor carver it will help. It wouldn't take long to figure out if they are giving you good advise or not and you can sort it out as you go. The guy I took classes from was a world famous carver however he was the worst woodworker I ever saw. He would glue up wood for his carvings and have big gaps in the joints and filled them. I also saw one "Last Supper" carving he was working on that had a knot hole about 2 1/2" diameter in the middle of it.


Who was this famous woodcarver you took classes from?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Eddie Wallace said:


> Who was this famous woodcarver you took classes from?


He was Ludwig Kieninger. I took classes in the mid 1970's when he had a shop in Dallas. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludwig_Kieninger


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone want to try a full scale model using a gs powered carving tool?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyDaxzeFaRk


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That dude is good, I bet he was wore out after all that.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea, that looks like the model chainsaw I have. I just cut firewood with mine and it gets heavy quick. I believe if I was going to try chainsaw carving I believe I would use an electric chainsaw.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Many of the carvers doing large stuff use both gas and electric. 

I was a Stihl dealer for 20+ years, we assembled and started every saw we sold at the purchase time, we always installed the blade with "STIHL" printing upside down, we did that to show the blade was reversible, for longer lasting.

I can't tell you all the times we would sharpen a chain, the customer would take home and install, then call and say, "YOU RUINED MY CHAIN, IT JUST BOUNCES". Then we would tell the chain was on BACKWARDS. Then they would say, OH, and hang up. hehe.

Stilh, great product. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Dale,.....by looking at your work I'm not sure what anybody could do or say to help you out, your skill level is probably above 95% of the people that will read your post (including me ). I do think that getting a model for reference is a great idea though. I will say that if you are planning to carve this piece "in the round" 3d that it will be a harder task than a relief carving 2d. I'm not sure which you are after. 

As far as the carving goes,.........I think it's just a concept. Once you have the concept you can carve in any medium using any type of tool,,,.......power or traditional hand tools. It's simply applying an image to a piece of whatever and removing what doesn't belong to your satisfaction. I think you just need to swing at it. I also think that the group/club thing would be a waste of your time. People will be giving you advice that spend limited time on santa ornaments etc. It's just my $.02 for what ever its worth (probably what you paid for it lol). Good luck and keep us posted. 

Best, Aaron


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Just because you find a carving club that does nothing but Santas from purchased rough-outs doesn't mean you have to stay there.

Best of all, find the CS carving competitions and study what they do. Talk to them. Have a CS carver friend who has been invited to this gig a few times.

http://www.chetwyndchainsawchampionship.com/


----------

